
Ask HN: Who's hiring (take 3)? - eb
We've had a couple of popular hiring threads in the past so it'd be great to have some updates.<p>"Are you hiring? Does your company (or your friend's) have openings? Let HN know!!! Let's get some good people good jobs."<p>Internships and contracting are also welcome. Previously:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375410 [Ask HN: Who's Hiring?]<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=759452 [Ask HN: Who's Hiring? (take 2)]<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=759756 [Ask HN: Who's Hiring... Students?]
======
gvb
1) Should we do this as a periodic feature (say every quarter)?

2) I repeat the links below to make them clickable. I also noted the time
since the "Who's hiring" postings were made.

360 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375410> [Ask HN: Who's
Hiring?]

99 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=759452> [Ask HN: Who's
Hiring? (take 2)]

99 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=759756> [Ask HN: Who's
Hiring... Students?]

~~~
andreyf
I thought that's what the jobs section was for?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

~~~
zackattack
yc-funded only

------
tptacek
Bored with building things? Want to learn how to rip them apart? _Haven't
gotten enough of me yet?_ Matasano is hiring app security people in NYC and
Chicago. Knowing app security is great, but being an excellent developer is
even better.

My contact info's in my profile.

~~~
smokinn
I don't plan on applying but I'm curious as to why you would hire a great
developer without security experience over someone who knows app security.

Is it because you offer a lot of training or simply because you figure he'll
pick up what he needs fairly quickly and eventually surpass the app security
expert? Or is there a different reason?

I asked a similar question to Zed Shaw at CUSEC last year. Something along the
lines what do you think about Joel Spolsky saying you should only hire the
very best. He said he prefers someone who's willing and able to learn because
he'll just teach them and they'll become a very valuable person.

~~~
tptacek
( _Speaking of, I think I'm speaking at CUSEC this year, and anyone who's got
any advice for me, I would pretty much kill to get it._ )

It's simple. The best security researchers are people who have (or at least
could) ship software. There is a big swath of high-end work that you simply
can't deliver if you can't code. That's where Matasano plays. I suppose you
could be a very strong Payment Card Industry certification consultant just by
getting very good with WebInspect, but to reverse an embedded kernel, isolate
the code that handles a protocol you caught on the wire, and then code a
fuzzer for that protocol, you need to be able to read code in a bunch of
languages and write code very well in at least one of them.

As a consultancy, there are fringe benefits to our clients from us staffing
projects with former devs:

* Devs know how to talk to other devs without sounding like morons or bureaucratic checklist-checkers, and sounding like that is a big problem in my industry. For instance, devs don't tell clients that single-line changes to shipping codebases are "trivial" and should only take minutes to roll out.

* Devs can provide remediation advice that is better than "switch to parameterized prepared statements" or "check input better".

But the reality is, we like working with devs because they are on the whole
better at breaking software. They read faster, they don't balk at writing
complicated test programs, and they know how pieces fit together --- and those
junctions are where software usually fails worst.

~~~
smokinn
_Speaking of, I think I'm speaking at CUSEC this year_

I sure hope you're speaking given that they just today announced it on the
website [http://2010.cusec.net/11-20/thomas-ptacek-security-
researche...](http://2010.cusec.net/11-20/thomas-ptacek-security-researcher/)
=)

All the advice I can give you is be honest and be yourself. CUSEC has always
been very informal compared to most other conferences, more of a discussion
between students and people they respect more than anything else.

John Kopanas, the founder of CUSEC, mentions it every year. He created CUSEC
simply because he wanted to talk to and hear from people in the software
engineering community that he respected. It's always been that every since.

EDIT: I tried to bet one of my friends that you would have the most technical
talk at CUSEC. He wouldn't take the bet. If your talk is anything like this
post [http://chargen.matasano.com/chargen/2009/7/22/if-youre-
typin...](http://chargen.matasano.com/chargen/2009/7/22/if-youre-typing-the-
letters-a-e-s-into-your-code-youre-doing.html) though I can't wait to hear it!

~~~
tptacek
I figured the room might be a bit too generalist to want to hear 40-50 minutes
of crypto flaws, and so I was thinking about wrapping the crypto stuff up in a
talk that made a technical case in favor of DRM.

If people tell me real-world crypto is going to keep people in their seats,
though, I'm totally down for that; it's a much easier talk.

~~~
rms
Can we get the two paragraph version of the technical case in favor of DRM
now? I'm very curious.

~~~
tptacek
* That the current state of the industry in crypto development is so weak and poorly understood that many of the statements people make about DRM are rooted not in theory but in observations about incompetant cryptosystems, and that when implemented well, DRM crypto actually has a good track record (cryptocard satellite TV, Blu-Ray). I was hoping to use this thesis as a coat rack for a bunch of practical advice about crypto in general.

* That the security goal of DRM is not about absolute platform integrity, but about meeting the commercial objectives of content providers, and that when you relax constraints from "absolutely protecting media" to "making sure titles are difficult to pirate during their new-release window to maximize profit", you get opportunities for interesting approaches to security, like renewability.

* That taken together, these two ideas suggest that DRM is actually a really interesting CS problem, and --- leaving politics out of it --- even if you believe it's destined to fail, it's worthy of study.

~~~
smokinn
Also, since Matt Knox will be there, this would fit well in a there's
interesting problems even in the "evil" side of programming theme.

------
woodhull
The Democratic National Committee is hiring a Ruby developer to work on
various projects for <http://barackobama.com/> and <http://democrats.org/>
Send me a note at woodhulln at dnc.org if interested.

~~~
natemartin
DC only, or anywhere?

~~~
woodhull
We have a strong preference for DC. We're located downtown just south of the
capitol.

------
natemartin
A friendly suggestion: If your job posting is location-specific, please post
what city you are located in.

------
jacobscott
Palantir Tech is hiring for just about every position in the company (we're
growing fast). The most YC-relevant positions are probably software engineers
-- most of what we do is in Java (with a bit of Groovy glue). Most jobs are at
our Palo Alto, CA hq.

See: <http://www.palantirtech.com/careers>

<http://www.palantirtech.com/careers/positions>

<http://www.palantirtech.com/careers/interviewing>

Also feel free to contact my directly -- jhscott/at/palantirtech[.com].

My favorite perk is probably 4v4 Halo3 after dinner on the two HD projectors
in the game room.

~~~
onewland
Were you at SF DevDays? Saw some of your reps there.

~~~
jacobscott
Sadly, no. I almost missed the SHDH that we hosted a few weeks ago.

------
shafqat
NewsCred is hiring - do you understand and love SOLR/Lucene or Information
Retrieval? Do you want to learn?

shafqat at newscred dot com.

Can be based anywhere, but be prepared to fly out to Switzerland often. And
yes, you can ski or snowboard while you're out here.

------
ccheever
Quora (Palo Alto) would hire someone if we found the right person.

Quora is a continually improving collection of questions and answers. We're a
startup based in Palo Alto, CA founded by Adam D'Angelo, who was previously
CTO and VP of engineering at Facebook, and Charlie Cheever, who led Facebook
Platform and Facebook Connect.

<http://www.quora.com/about/index>

<http://www.quora.com/about/jobs>

<http://www.quora.com/about/challenges>

Some of the challenges are highly algorithmic, such as coming up with ways to
organize and categorize the information effectively so that users can
efficiently find what they need; others are very technical, such as working to
make a web application that is complex while still being very fast; and many
of the challenges are in product design, such as figuring out a way to set up
and grow a healthy community and constructing intuitive interfaces for users.

We are committed to building a cutting-edge technology company that develops
software the right way and is a place where engineers love to work. Some of
the tools we are using include Python, Pylons, nginx, memcached, Thrift, and
git. We're using continuous deployment and EC2, so all code you write will go
live to production within minutes no matter what time it is. Both founders are
developers. We want to build a fantastically strong engineering team and the
first engineers that join us should set the tone for that.

~~~
prakash
can I get an invite? thanks!

------
rdoherty
Mozilla is hiring: <http://www.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Jobs.aspx?c=qpX9Vfwa>

Lots of awesome jobs with millions of users and you get to help make the
internet a better place :)

~~~
DEinspanjer
Bah, you beat me to it, now I can't mention those great positions we have on
our Metrics team looking for people who love to tackle big data problems and
make cool visualizations and then go and _talk_ about them instead of hiding
them under a rock. Oh wait.. I just did. ;)

------
waxpancake
Kickstarter (<http://kickstarter.com/>) is a crowdfunding startup focused on
changing the way people raise money for creative projects. We're looking for
two people, a full-time Rails developer and a visual designer/developer in
NYC:

[http://blog.kickstarter.com/post/235165287/hiring-rails-
deve...](http://blog.kickstarter.com/post/235165287/hiring-rails-developer)
[http://blog.kickstarter.com/post/231040160/hiring-visual-
des...](http://blog.kickstarter.com/post/231040160/hiring-visual-designer-
developer)

Feel free to email me directly, andy at kickstarter.com.

~~~
wensing
I've been wanting to fund our startup (Stormpulse.com) with a kickstarter
project. Can I get an invite?

~~~
waxpancake
Maybe! Email me.

~~~
wensing
Score, done!

------
Oxryly
Naughty Dog is hiring (<http://www.naughtydog.com/>). Our jobs section isn't
listing the positions, but we are hiring programmers, designers, and artists.

Email: jobs@naughtydog.com

~~~
sachinag
In case it's not clear, Naughty Dog made Uncharted 2, which is GOTY.

~~~
nrr
It should also be said that this development house has made good use of Lisp
in the past.

------
jashkenas
DocumentCloud is hiring.

If you'd like to help build an open repository of primary source documents for
the top news organizations in the country, and release tons of open-source
code while doing it, then we should talk.

Our contract from the Knight Foundation mandates that everything we create is
open-source -- so far, we've released CloudCrowd (parallel processing for
Ruby), Underscore.js (a functional JS library), and Jammit (heavy-duty asset
packaging for Rails).

More info: <http://documentcloud.org/>

Blog: <http://documentcloud.org/blog>

Code: <http://github.com/documentcloud>

To be specific, we're looking for a Postgres whiz as well as a
JavaScript/Rubyist to help build the Journalist Workspace. New York City is
best, but we can be flexible for the right person. If you think you'd be a
good fit, drop me a line at jeremy@documentcloud.org.

------
ALee
JamLegend.com is hiring. If you like Music and Games and want to make the next
evolution of Guitar Hero online, send me an e-mail at jobs [] jamlegend com

<http://www.startuply.com/Companies/JamLegend_857.aspx>

Yes, if you work for us, you do get to go to free concerts and play games all
day.

~~~
andrewhyde
++ to brewing your own beer. Saw the simplegeo guys doing this, surprised more
startups don't do it. Super fun.

------
aschobel
Snaptic is hiring (<http://snaptic.com>), we speak scala, Obj-C, and java.

#1 productivity app on Android, and TechCrunch/MobileCrunch named us(3banana)
one of the top ten apps on Android. =)

<http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/11/09/top-10-android-apps/>

Please shoot us an email at hn@snaptic.com , we used to be called
<http://3banana.com>

We are in sunny South Park (SF), four engineers right now.

------
ramanujan
This position at Counsyl looks pretty interesting for any bioinformatics
hackers here (like rms).

<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/sof/1474239327.html>

Steven Pinker cares about ending preventable genetic disease. So does the
chair of Biostatistics at Harvard's Dana Farber Center, the director of Yale
Fertility Clinic, and the former chair of Ob/Gyn at UCLA/Harbor.

They've joined our board because we have developed a diagnostic-grade genetic
test which every single American of reproductive age needs to take before
having a child. Our test is already covered by insurance and offered at 80+
hospitals across the United States (see counsyl.com/map).

We're growing like crazy and looking for talented hackers with a passion for
applied math and computational biology. Learn more about us at
www.counsyl.com.

------
jhammerb
Okay, copy and paste from previous threads:

We're hiring here at Cloudera.

We're especially interested in web developers who have built and deployed
large, extensible applications into production environments. An interest in
data visualization and analysis doesn't hurt. We also have some deep
distributed storage system hacking problems.

We have a strong preference for open source experience: our team (see
<http://cloudera.com/about>) includes core contributors from the Berkeley DB,
Ganglia, Lucene/Nutch, Hadoop, and MooTools projects.

We expect you to communicate ideas clearly, exhibit preternatural intellectual
curiosity across a variety of domains, write quality code, and have a
consistent focus on improving yourself and the team around you.

If you're interested, drop your CV and a cover letter to jobs@cloudera.com.

------
abstractbill
Justin.tv is hiring: <http://www.justin.tv/jobs>

------
potatolicious
Amazon seems to _always_ be hiring. Give us a shout - this includes
internships too.

By the way, I did 6 internships total during college, and Amazon was by far
the most enjoyable one. If you're a student, apply.

~~~
m0th87
Where else did you intern? I'm curious because I'd like to know whether an
Amazon internship would be different or better than my other experiences
(Microsoft/IBM).

~~~
potatolicious
My internships stretch sometimes a little beyond software:

\- A particle accelerator at UBC (<http://www.triumf.ca>) \- An automotive
parts plant (<http://www.vdo.com>) \- Apple (x2) \- A 3D animation tools
company (<http://www.sidefx.com>)

------
jreposa
We're hiring for freelance and internships. Brooklyn, NY
<http://www.mybanktracker.com>

    
    
      - HTML/CSS standards based guru (SASS experience a plus)
      - PHP/MySQL programmer. (Python and MongoDB experience a plus)
    

These can turn into full-time positions for the right person.

jason at mybanktracker.com

Update: We prefer candidates in the local area. Thanks for your interest
though!

------
bkrausz
TripAdvisor is looking for developers and interns in the Boston area. For
developers apply online @ <http://www.tripadvisor.com/careers/jobs> (I work in
New Initiatives and can't speak highly enough of them). For interns email me
your resume.

bkrausz _AT_ tripadvisor.com with resumes or company questions.

~~~
sanj
If you're a developer, feel free to drop me a line directly:
sanj<at>tripadvisor.com

I don't think many people realize what we do here and how cool it is. Or how
selective we are.

------
jbeda
Google is hiring. I'm in Seattle and I'm specifically looking for "systems-y"
people, Google as a whole hires good engineers at any level.

[http://www.google.com/support/jobs/bin/static.py?page=why-
wa...](http://www.google.com/support/jobs/bin/static.py?page=why-
wa.html&loc_id=1123&dep_id=1173&topic=1123)

~~~
Shamiq
Do you have an email address we can reach you at, or would you prefer
applications through the webpage?

~~~
jbeda
Feel free to send mail to jbeda+resume@google.com if you are in
Seattle/Kirkland and I can get you into the system. Or you can go through the
web site.

------
mbrubeck
Kiha (Seattle) is hiring NLP and data-mining engineers, mobile application
developers, and server-side Java developers: <http://www.kiha.com/>

We're in stealth mode, building a suite of applications and services for
mobile devices. We also need SDET, ops, and product management people.

------
TimothyFitz
IMVU Inc. is hiring: <http://bit.ly/6XTJ5r> Work in entertainment
(profitably!) on fun problems with an amazing architecture and amazing
development process.

~~~
chadaustin
Why I love working at IMVU:

I get to write C++, Python, SQL, and PHP in the same day, if they're the right
tools for the task at hand.

My changes are available to customers 30 minutes after finishing them.

An active and excited community of users:
<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=imvu>

We're a large and growing virtual goods economy and virtual world.

------
ciscoriordan
The company I interned for this summer, Panjiva, is hiring a web app developer
in Cambridge, MA (<http://panjiva.com/jobs>). Their app uses Ruby on Rails,
but experience with it isn't a necessity. It's a good place to work for if you
like it when your development work immediately affects your company's revenue.

Right now the 3 person development team includes an MIT PhD candidate, an MIT
grad who founded a startup with a successful exit to VMWare, and a
CMU/Stanford alum who recently quit Powerset/Microsoft.

------
DrewHintz
Want to noticeably reduce the world's energy usage?

Austin-based Green Revolution Cooling (my friend's startup) is looking for a
software engineer. They have created a very efficient cooling system for data
centers. The startup has two mechanical engineers that have built a prototype
that is getting awesome results. You'd be the main software person.
<http://grcooling.com/> Feel free to email me at drew@overt.org or
christiaan.best@grcooling.com

------
brown9-2
We have close to two dozen (!) openings for software engineers in Santa
Barbara, San Francisco, and Hoboken, NJ:

<http://www.citrixonline.com/careers.tmpl>

If interested, contact me at msbcode at gmail and I will see about referring
you.

------
koenbok
Sofa is hiring coders (Obj-C/Obj-J/Python) or ui designers for fulltime
positions in Amsterdam.

~~~
alabut
You guys do great work - we were just talking about you at the lean startup
event last night with a team from Holland that's in town to interview at YC. I
think there was some kind of friend-of-a-friend-married-a-sister type of
connection :)

As a designer, I loved visiting Amsterdam during my honeymoon last year - I
felt like I was drowning in a sea of Helvetica. The ugliness of American road
signs was an extremely heated topic last night.

~~~
koenbok
Thanks for the nice words. Any way I can reach that Dutch team? I'd love to
find out more about them.

~~~
alabut
I think they'd run out of business cards, if I remember correctly. And we were
getting kind of drunk by then so I don't remember their app either :) sorry!

------
mattblalock
Tickle's hiring. We're an e-commerce company currently operating in luxury
lifestyle, soon to expand into other markets. We have an awesome work
environment with great fringe benefits.

The UI (design and xhtml/css/javascript) team and the backend (php/mysql/etc.)
team are both seeking interns for 12 weeks stints. This would turn into a
full-time position for the right person. For more information, e-mail
careers@myticklespot.com.

If you don't mind, mention hn when you contact us.

------
seldo
Yahoo is (always) hiring -- apologies for giganto-link:

[http://careers.yahoo.com/jsearchresults.php?pagenumber=2&...](http://careers.yahoo.com/jsearchresults.php?pagenumber=2&prev=1&next=&sortfield=PostingDate&sortorder=asc&sort=&concept=&action=&submit_x=&totalrec=166&resume=&key=engineer&reqid=&jcat=8&city=Sunnyvale&proximity=&datecreated=&submit_x=Prev+15)

------
comatose_kid
Interested in having a large impact at a young startup?

Bump (YC S09, Sequoia) is hiring in Mountain View, CA. We're having a blast
building our service out. There's a lot of interesting work on both the mobile
client and server side.

We need help with the following areas:

linux/python/scaling/operations/architecture backend

See <http://bumptechnologies.com/jobs.phtml> for more details.

Check out my profile to contact me directly.

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu is hiring. We're looking to hire a developer who is really
passionate about building great products. They will be the 4th member of the
team.

Our jobs page is here <http://www.academia.edu/jobs> and the job description
is here <http://www.academia.edu/jobs/software_engineer>

------
sunir
FreshBooks is hiring for a ton of positions in Toronto. We are looking for PHP
and Python developers, designers, marketing, community developers, database
administrators, product managers, and support specialists.

<http://careers.freshbooks.com>

I'm especially looking for hackers. I'm looking for developers who love
building the Web. The Integrations team is working hard on OpenID, OAuth, and
OpenSocial, and we need people who get off on that sort of thing.

<http://www.freshbooks.com/careers/integrations-developer.php>

If you're wondering what it's like to work for us, this video is a pretty good
indication of how we roll.

[http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/2009/11/20/our-newest-
support...](http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/2009/11/20/our-newest-support-
rockstar-graduates-super-mario-style/)

\-- Sunir, Chief Handshaker, FreshBooks (sunir splat freshbooks dot com)

P.S. We're growing on revenue, so you can feel confident you will still have a
job here as long as you want it.

------
majke
LShift in London is hiring. <http://www.lshift.net/recruitment.html>

"LShift was set up to make sure that it would be a good place for smart people
to work. The day to day routine is as flexible and informal as possible to
give you room to manage yourself as you see fit, and you'll spend your days
working with like-minded people."

------
Frocer
PlayHaven is hiring multiple positions (devs, UI/UX engineers):
<http://www.playhaven.com/about/jobs/>

We are a small team based in San Mateo, CA. If you love games, web, and
iPhone. And love to solve challenging issues, please shoot me an Email! My
contact info is in my profile.

p.s. We were part of the LaunchBox Digital 08 program.

------
petercooper
It ain't me doing the hiring but just this morning I did a post of 5 jobs that
are going in the Ruby and Rails worlds at [http://www.rubyinside.com/5-top-
ruby-and-rails-jobs-for-nove...](http://www.rubyinside.com/5-top-ruby-and-
rails-jobs-for-november-2009-2805.html) \- the jobs are in Los Angeles, San
Francisco and Massachusetts mostly.

------
dotBen
My new startup (Plato’s Forms) is an early-stage angel funded startup based
out of South Park (SoMa), San Francisco, focused on solving the problem of
rapid proliferation of misinformation in online media.

And we're hiring Ruby on Rails Developers and Senior Developers

We’re going to disrupt (in a good way) the way the worlds of news media and PR
communicate. And kick ass.

As we're so early days this is a great opportunity get in at the ground floor
NOW. We are able to offer early employees a significant equity package (along
with a salary) that could generate meaningful wealth if we collectively
achieve our goals. To that end we're looking for a few talented developers who
can embrace the excitement and challenges of creating a company from scratch
and be willing to make the commitment necessary to succeed.

If that sounds of interesting please check out <http://platosforms.com/jobs>
or send resume + github urls/etc to jobs@platosforms.com

------
dmpress
CCP Games, the makers of Eve Online, are hiring programmers in Atlanta,
Iceland and Shanghai. Apply at <http://ccpgames.com/jobs.aspx>.

------
andrewhyde
Sticker Giant <http://www.stickergiant.com/blog/work-at-stickergiant/> out of
Boulder, CO. Great company.

~~~
bprater
I know the CEO, good guy.

------
icefox
My group at RIM is hiring devs to work on a WebKit-based browser for the
BlackBerry. [http://linkedin-us.simplyhired.com/a/li-jobs/view/jobkey-
ceb...](http://linkedin-us.simplyhired.com/a/li-jobs/view/jobkey-
ceba8520464c22c9b4ac23687a9758780637f/jp-0/hits-5/ln-en)

------
dcopeland
Digg is hiring!

We're looking for an Integration Developer to work with content publishers and
API clients to support integration of buttons and tools and development of
external apps. Ideally a brilliant junior developer with lots of interesting
side projects and experience working with clients.

We're also looking for Senior Infrastructure Engineers with experience in non-
relational databases, message queues, service-oriented architectures... we're
a major contributor to Cassandra and other open source projects and we're
doing lots of interesting things in the name of scalability and performance.

Both jobs are in San Francisco (Potrero Hill). More info and more jobs here:
<http://digg.com/jobs>

------
liebermantodd
I'm looking for a few developers located in the Philadelphia area. If you want
to do something amazing with your life, click the link below.

<http://jobs.firstround.com/jobdetail.php?jobid=30503>

~~~
Shamiq
Hi Todd,

Mind sending me an email at i (dot) shamiq (at) gmail (dot) com? I've got a
bit of info for you.

------
callmeed
BIG Folio/NextProof is looking for a part-time Ruby on Rails developer who can
commit to roughly 20/hours a week. This is a fairly permanent position and
could grow into something full-time.

You'll be working on some awesome projects for the professional photography
industry. Would also be great for someone who needs to make some money while
working on their startup.

We are located in beautiful Bend, Oregon and have a great office. (Mt.
Bachelor just opened for snowboarding today!) Of course, we are totally fine
with remote workers too. Occasional in-person meetings may be necessary, so
bonus points if you're in the northwest.

My email address is in my profile.

------
ritezel
Roost (downtown San Francisco) is hiring for a UI position. You get to work
with sharp/funny/awesome people on sane projects, in a funded environment, in
downtown San Francisco, while learning new things continuously and enjoying
what you do, day after month after year. :)

<http://www.roost.com/web/jobs.action> (jobs at roost dot com redirects to our
CTO, hilariously, so include your most awesomest cover letter; bonus points
for hand-drawn explanations)

We love students and part-timers, but we'd really like to hire a strong
HTML5/CSS3/JS lead.

~~~
natemartin
When you say "UI position" do you mean designer, front-end web developer, or
user-experience expert?

------
christiancoomer
WhitePages.com is hiring. We're a RoR/Perl shop based in Seattle.

[https://whitepagesinc.tms.hrdepartment.com/cgi-
bin/a/alljobs...](https://whitepagesinc.tms.hrdepartment.com/cgi-
bin/a/alljobs.cgi)

------
pskomoroch
The Analytics Engineering team at LinkedIn is looking for engineers to work on
Hadoop, Project Voldemort, and the A/B Platform:

<http://bit.ly/hadoop-linkedin>

~~~
physcab
Hey Pete, what's the difference between Voldemort and HBase? Looks
interesting.

~~~
strlen
Voldemort is a fully distributed, key/value store. The distribution model is
Dynamo/eventual consistency (there are, however, tunable "knobs": you can
choose how much of either consistency, availability and partition tolerance
you want to give up in favour of the other two). The storage backends are
pluggable, but most commonly used ones are BerkeleyDB and read-only (for data
built off-line). Latency is low, throughput is high and there isn't a single
point of failure. I am presently working full time on a feature that enables
additional nodes (and thus capacity) to be added as a cluster is running (and
serving live requests).

HBase is a BigTable style columnar style (with support for certain kinds of
range queries: see the Google BigTable paper). The distribution model is
strong consistency, the backing store is built on top of Hadoop's HDFS.
Hadoop's name mode is the single central point / "special" node (although
there's work being done by the Hadoop team on having multiple namenodes,
afaik).

Cassandra takes yet another approach, mixing parts of Dynamo's
consistency/distribution model with parts of BigTable's data model.

The two are different projects, solving different problems. I am a commiter to
Voldemort, but I play with/like HBase and Cassandra as well. One size _does
not_ fit all :-)

------
abofh
Ooyala is hiring! <http://www.ooyala.com/about/careers> ; We're looking for
additional talented and experienced developers and operations team members to
work on scalable systems using cloud computing, RoR, and other hopefully
interesting buzzwords!

If you'd like to join a company thats growing, and helping to change the face
of video on the web, apply within.

Tell 'em the pool boy sent ya!

(Engineering hiring is focused in Mountain View, CA)

------
aaaron
AdRoll's team just moved into a great new space near Market @ 3rd. We're
looking for a Director of Product to own and drive our roadmap and build-out
new products like RoundTrip ([http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/05/browse-
before-you-buy-a...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/05/browse-before-you-
buy-adrolls-roundtrip-is-targeting-you/))

Openings: <http://adroll.jobscore.com/list>

------
6db7dcf1b19d
Embedded systems (digital cameras in particular):

<http://www.zoran.com/Software-Applications-Engineer>

------
lovitt
SB Nation is hiring a Ruby/Rails developer and an operations engineer:
<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs>

We're a network of 220+ community-driven, fan-centric sports news sites, with
a passionate audience of 7+ million. It's an interesting and challenging space
to be working in, especially given the current transitional period for news
media. We're based in Washington DC but are open to remote workers.

------
cyen
Aardvark is hiring! <http://vark.com/jobs>

We're located in San Francisco (SOMA), and are constantly looking for sharp
engineers.

------
dmuino
If you're interested in cloud computing we have a few openings for developers.
We're building a very large scale private cloud and we could use help all over
the place. From the low level Xen foundation, linux kernel, and virtual
machine setup and deployment, to the high level view of the system we'll
present to the users (Yahoo developers).

Location: Sunnyvale, CA

Qualifications: You're a very good developer (in any language)

dmuino at yahoo.com

------
tom
Hiring? Does that imply a salary? Cause yeah, we don't have that quite yet,
but we're working on it.

What do we have? Small, fast, potential insane team going after the temporary
staffing / contracting match-making market. It was $86B in revenue last year,
a down year, and it's almost entirely offline. It's time to shake things up!

We're in Boston and you need to be to. We code primarily in Rails. The right
person will be co-founder with significant equity. We're changing peoples
lives. Come build a great company with us.

We're a TechStars 09 company. Have GREAT advisers with deep industry knowledge
and major entrepreneurial success under their belts (seriously, rock stars).

Oh, and as this says
([http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Technical_Co_Founder_Rails_153...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Technical_Co_Founder_Rails_1531_4.aspx))
I'm not another biz guy looking for someone to do the work. Career developer,
4 startups under my belt, looking to turn my focus more towards the fund
raising and growing the biz. That's where you come in. Ping me. My email is in
my profile.

------
ezmobius
Engine Yard is hiring for multiple positions. We're hiring sysadmins, app
support engineers as well as ruby engineers to work on our cloud platform.

If you like working with nosql, aws, cloud, linux, nginx, ruby, unicorn,
passenger, haproxy, deployment automation tools, chef. TDD, BDD, pair
programming etc, then you will like working here.

Send an email to jarnold@engineyard.com (Joe Arnold) with an intro and a
resume.

------
qhoxie
AboutUs is hiring full-time developers in Portland, OR.

Most of our work is in Ruby and Scala. We routinely spin up 100+ instances in
EC2 to do long-running tasks and are always investigating new technologies to
help solve our problems.

If you have questions, you can email me (email in profile) or check out
<http://www.aboutus.org/AboutUs.org/Jobs>

~~~
icey
I hope you're checking here for questions (if not I'll email you later), but
roughly how large is your development team?

~~~
qhoxie
We have 2 offices. Our main office is here in Portland, but we have another in
Lahore, Pakistan. The dev team here is a really solid group of 6 people. We
wear many hats and likewise have many responsibilities.

------
andrewparker
Union Square Ventures has a portfolio full of companies that are hiring. This
query at Indeed.com will show openings across our entire portfolio. If you
have any questions about any of these roles, I'm to either answer them or
point you in the right direction: andrew@unionsquareventures.com

Jobs at portfolio cos: <http://bit.ly/8ueLw8>

------
ewingpatriarch
Yelp is hiring:

<http://www.yelp.com/jobs>

~~~
derwiki
Lotsa Python stuff, and located in downtown SF

------
healsdata
ReminderMedia (King of Prussia, PA - near Philly) is hiring. We need junior
developers for a PHP CRM as well as an User Experience Designer and Customer
Service Representatives.

<http://www.remindermedia.com/careers/index.php?state=PA>

Feel free to email me directly too: jcampbell at remindermedia.com

------
agotterer
College Humor is hiring PHP developers

<http://www.collegehumor.com/jobs#job_15>

------
tysone
New York Times: <http://www.nytimes.com/features/openings/>

~~~
Poleris
If you work at the Times, do you mind sharing your email so I can shoot you
some questions?

------
marcinw
Gotham Digital Science is hiring software security engineers and penetration
testers in NYC and London. Those with security and/or development background
in Java, .NET, C/C++, Python... See <http://www.gdssecurity.com/g/ca.php> for
more information.

------
khangtoh
We're hiring a Ruby/Rails engineer to build up an innovative and large scale
mobile service focusing on the iPhone now. We're an Alphalab summer 09
company.

You will be employee #1. Preferably someone from the Pittsburgh area or East
Coast. Will definitely consider telecommute if you're the right candidate.

Email's in my profile.

------
commanda
Zynga is on a mad hiring spree right now for all kinds of developer positions.
<http://www.zynga.com/jobs/> Come work on some of the biggest and fastest-
growing social games ever, with some of the most driven and successful
engineers ever.

~~~
sputnik
"The most driven and successful engineers EVAR!"

Oh yeah? Name some of them.

------
jbyers
We're hiring at Wikispaces.

Javascript and support engineers, sales. Profitable, growing like gangbusters,
3.5 million registered users, small team in nice San Francisco office.

<http://www.wikispaces.com/Jobs>

Drop me an email at jbyers at wikispaces if you're interested.

------
jobenjo
Fluther.com is looking to hire someone with
backend/architecture/database/python experience.

(You will be employee #2).

jobs@fluther.com

~~~
timtrueman
We should have said you need to be able to work from our SF offices.

------
MichaelN4
Orbis Technologies is hiring Natural Language Processing engineers and
knowledge/semantic engineers in Annapolis, MD. and Central Florida. Really
interesting work!

<http://orbistechnologies.com/careers.html>

~~~
barry-cotter
Do NLP engineers include computational linguists, or do you prefer to have
people who can really code and train them up? (Not on my own account, asking
to find more and better search terms for when/if someone I know has to go
jobhunting after their contract runs out.)

~~~
MichaelN4
To my mind, NLP engineer and computational linguist are synonymous terms.
Code'em, Train'em, tweak'em, hand-tune'em: the more of that one can do, the
more value one can provide us.

------
varikin
The Nerdery is hiring for Java, C# ASP.NET, PHP, and Frontend / Designer.

<http://nerdery.com/jobs>

At The Nerdery, we build awesome websites* for our customers.

*Really anything a customer wants but mostly they want websites and some iPhone & Android apps.

------
carterac
Are you one of those rare people who has a deep passion for both technology
and art? Are you excited by the thought of revolutionizing the highly
inefficient art world and helping artists sell their works?

We are a NYC, pre-product, but seed-funded startup that has placed at least as
high as finalist in 3 business plan competitions. Looking for extremely
passionate and intelligent (yet humble) people interested in being part of our
founding team.

Positions: Interaction/visual designers and front-end people with experience
in FB app development, LAMP, Zend Framework, JQuery. Contact me directly at
carter.cleveland@gmail.com and include links to something you've created.
Thanks!

------
Cholly
Bug Labs is hiring a Sales Engineer (an Engineer that wants to also talk to
customers) (SoHo NY). We don't brew our own beer (yet) but we are having fun.
<http://www.buglabs.net/jobs>

------
physcab
Grooveshark is always looking for quality people. I know the marketing teams
are continually bringing new people on and we will probably be scaling our dev
team soon as well. We're in Gainesville Florida though. Send me an e-mail.

------
lanstein
Splunk is hiring sustaining engineers in San Francisco (right by South Park),
dlanstein at my company's domain and I'll be happy to forward your resume on
with an introduction. Ridiculously cool product, if you don't know about it.

~~~
lanstein
Plus, with the weather as crappy as it is today, we have Carasso making
homemade mac and cheese, and Smithwick's, Widmer, and Lagunitas IPA on tap :)

------
guelo
MyNewPlace.com in San Francisco is looking for a Java web developer.
[http://www.mynewplace.com/jobs/technology/web-application-
de...](http://www.mynewplace.com/jobs/technology/web-application-developer)

------
DenisM
Google and Facebook are on a hiring spree. At least their recruiters are very
active.

~~~
ivankirigin
yeah facebook is totally hiring <http://www.facebook.com/careers/>

people can email me with any questions or just go through that site:
ivan.kirigin@gmail.com

------
bpm140
Gnip (www.gnip.com) is hiring Rails / AJAX developers in Boulder, Colorado.

Check out <http://www.gnip.com/company/jobs/web-developer> and drop me an
email at eric@gnip.com

------
dmarques1
We are hiring at Paragon Lake (Lexington, MA) - Product Manager, E-commerce
developer, Java developer, and more:
<http://paragonlake.com/company/careers.php>

------
jhancock
friend's company hiring research engineer with AI programming skills:
<http://www.optech.ca/jobs/Research%20Engineer-OI-041609.html>

~~~
georgecmu
This company is headquartered in Toronto, but is looking for a US-based
employee. It's hard to tell from info on the website, so I'll ask for
clarification here: is this a telecommuting job with lots of travel or is
there a US office as well?

~~~
jhancock
Offices in Toronto and Mississippi. I know the founder/president of the
company. He's a smart man and they do interesting work.

------
mtholking
Bridge Worldwide (based in Cincinnati, OH) is hiring

top 25 in best places to work for 4 years running

<http://www.bridgeworldwide.com/digital-agency-jobs>

------
michellegreer1
Rackspace is hiring Java and Python guys. Considering talent over location.
Ping me at michelle.greer(at)rackspace.com if you are interested or know
someone else who would be. Thanks!

~~~
stuhood
Rackspace is also hiring in the Austin, TX area:
[https://rackspace.ats.hrsmart.com/cgi-
bin/a/highlightjob.cgi...](https://rackspace.ats.hrsmart.com/cgi-
bin/a/highlightjob.cgi?jobid=2953)

------
yarone
Zumbox is hiring a Director of Product Development:
<http://www.linkedin.com/hiring?jobId=775114>

Westlake Village, California.

------
jswinghammer
Brainshark in Waltham MA is hiring:

[http://presentation.brainshark.com/company/careers.aspx#sofe...](http://presentation.brainshark.com/company/careers.aspx#sofeng)

------
messel
Victus Media <http://victusmedia.com> is "hiring" interns, web developers, and
software folks that are very cumfy with Ruby/Rails site infrastructure (note
that our cool service is down at this second, shortening my lifespan with each
moment ;).

We're a pre-company so any folks we decide to team up with at this point would
be working for stake. You'd have to jive with me and the Lead Tech Tyler.

Contact me here or messel at victusmedia dot com.

------
mivok
OmniTI is hiring: <http://www.omniti.com/is/hiring> (Columbia, MD and
Brooklyn, NY) - DBA/SA/Web Dev

------
JeffJenkins
ShopWiki (NYC startup in the comparison shopping space) is looking for:

\- a UI dev (python/html/css). This is my project and is going to see a ton of
work next year, much of it interesting if you're into web design and
information architecture.

\- backend dev (C++) for our search/sku consolidation code

\- Probably backend Java people as well, though that hasn't specifically been
mentioned to me.

I think our jobs page is way out of date, but feel free to send me an email if
interested.

------
deathbob
INM United in Richmond, VA needs Ruby on Rails || iPhone developers.
blarrick@inmunited.com if you're interested. Mention HN in subject please.

------
drsnyder
Huddler is hiring in San Francisco. <http://www.huddler.com/careers.html>

------
seregine
We're hiring at Social Gold for a number of positions including developers
(Ruby, Flash, Test) and more. Some in SF on Embarcadero, some in Seattle in
Pioneer Square.

We're mostly looking for experienced developers, and the stereotypical HN
"hacker" would fit in really well.

<https://www.jambool.com/socialgold/corp/jobs>

------
sokoloff
Vistaprint is hiring for a ton of roles as well. Software Engineering, Project
Managers, Operations, Creative, Marketing, other. We also do a very limited
number of internships.

Locations include Lexington (Boston area), MA, Barcelona, Windsor Ontario,
Venlo Holland, Winterthur Switzerland.

<http://careers.vistaprint.com/>

------
sx
Pattern Insight is hiring engineers in Mountain View, CA

<http://patterninsight.com/>

<http://patterninsight.com/about/careers.php>

<http://patterninsight.com/jobs/systems-se-fulltime.php>

------
billclerico
WePay is hiring PHP engineers in Palo Alto, CA.

<http://www.wepay.com> bill at wepay d com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek is looking for a lead backend engineer.

We're a well-funded, early stage startup located in NYC. TechCrunch50
finalist. If you've got plenty of the experience with the LAMP stack and
enjoying working on challenging problems, drop us a line:

<http://seatgeek.com/main/lamp_developer>

------
charlesju
PlayMesh is hiring iPhone programmers, email us at jobs@playmesh.com.

We make social iPhone games in Mountain View; 15 top 25, 5 top 10.

------
Klonoar
Webs.com is looking for a front-end developer. Strong HTML/CSS/JS skills,
located in Silver Spring Maryland. Right on a Metro line, we're essentially at
the DC border. Position is in-office, no telecommuting options. :(

Anyone interested can email me directly (ryan [at] webs (dot) com), or hit me
up on Twitter (@ryanmcgrath).

~~~
PieSquared
Hey! Interesting to see you here. :)

You came to my school recently, I believe. I talked to you about the Starcraft
AI internship, and such? (Unless that was someone else from Webs.com. I'm
afraid I forgot your names!)

Small world.

~~~
Klonoar
Haha, no, that wasn't me, but some coworkers of mine. Awesome people - they
work in the more backend side of things, whereas I work on the UI side of
things.

Good stuff all around. ;D

------
kamme
Emakina, one of the lead interactive agencies of Belgium, Europe is hiring
too:

<http://emakina.com/company/career.cfm>

developers, testers, editors, motion designers, webdesigners, ... They are
based in Brussels, but have jobs for Antwerp, Ghent, France and the
Netherlands!

------
JoelPM
OpenX is hiring: <http://www.openx.org/jobs>

We're located in Pasadena, CA.

------
ericlitman
Yep, we're (Medialets) hiring in NYC. Hadoop experience is a huge plus, but
any distributed computing experience is interesting.

Also looking for folks who deeply grok mobile development (iPhone, Android,
BBerry).

<http://www.medialets.com/>

Drop me a line - eric.litman@medialets.com.

------
krobertson
Telligent Systems is hiring several QA engineers, DB engineer, and tech
writers, for C# and SQL Server. Most jobs are in Dallas, but likely consider
remote candidates as well (I work remote from CA).

<http://telligent.com/about/careers/>

------
jganetsk
Yodle is hiring: <http://www.yodle.com/careers/>

------
netik
Come work at Twitter, we're hiring!

<http://jobs.twitter.com/>

------
bravura
I am looking for opportunities solving natural language processing, machine
learning, and data mining problems. I specialize in large data sets. One
decade of experience. Contract or full time.

[edit: Do we want a separate thread for job seekers to post their
specialities?]

~~~
amishandroid
check two posts up for NLP :)

------
bigmac
Arxan Technologies(www.arxan.com) is hiring in West Lafayette, IN.

We solve the really interesting problems that tptacek is alluding to here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=953722>

Email me (contact info in profile)

------
dunk010
<http://www.last.fm/about/jobs>

------
elbac
We are hiring:

<http://www.meetmoi.com/careers>

------
scylla
I'm in a 3 person startup located in downtown San Francisco that is looking
for a AJAX expert <http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/1469284027.html>

------
iag
<http://www.k9ventures.com/oscar/>

Venture backed stealth startup in Mountain View looking for a Lead Hacker. If
you think you are true YC-grade hacker, then we want to hear from you!

------
dpunk
Here at Harvest, things are pretty exciting and we've got a few roles open in
design, front-end dev, and sys admin: <http://www.getharvest.com/jobs>

We're based in New York City.

------
thinkcomp
Think in Palo Alto is looking for LAMP and mobile programmers.

<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs/index.html>

I read the form submissions personally.

------
osi
DRW Trading Group is hiring. Its a group of ridiculously smart folks. You'll
have fun. Chicago, IL.

<http://career.pereless.com/index.cfm?cid=83084>

~~~
internerd
sounds awesome. just applied. thanks.

------
mhil
MyType, a psych/personality startup, is looking to hire a lead web developer.
Big points if you have data mining/machine learning experience.

<http://bit.ly/llU5W>

------
jakestein
RJMetrics is hiring an exceptional User Experience and Interface Engineer
(Philadelphia / South NJ)

<http://rjmetrics.theresumator.com/apply/>

------
heyjonboy
For those in NYC, Connected Ventures (CollegeHumor.com) is looking for a PHP
developer. <http://www.collegehumor.com/jobs>

------
cpanel_hr
cPanel is hiring: <http://cpanel.net/jobs.html>

We have great benefits, a great work environment, and a very stable business.

Mention HN when you apply :)

------
codemoran
Looking for Really Really Good .NET Developers in Sydney. If you are one, or
know one, apply <http://bit.ly/6i5wCS>

------
infloop
Damballa in Atlanta is hiring top notch developers

<http://www.damballa.com/company/employment.php>

------
konsl
BackType is hiring developers to join the founding team of two in San
Francisco:

<http://www.backtype.com/jobs>

------
bumbledraven
athenahealth in Watertown, MA is hiring developers and system administrators.

[http://careers.athenahealth.com/ext/DetailAthena.asp?athenaS...](http://careers.athenahealth.com/ext/DetailAthena.asp?athenaSOFTWAREDEV1.11.2010)

[http://careers.athenahealth.com/ext/DetailAthena.asp?athenaS...](http://careers.athenahealth.com/ext/DetailAthena.asp?athenaSRLINUXSYSADMIN10.19)

Mention HN when you apply.

------
cheriot
Green startup Opower has engineering openings: Senior Java Dev, QA, and Senior
DB.

www.opower.com

My email is in my profile if you're interested and have any questions.

------
vtrac
Bazaarvoice, voted the best place to work in Austin, is hiring. We dominate
the user generated content space. Email me for details.

------
maukdaddy
With the exception of Mr. Ptacek, a noticeable lack of openings in Chicago.
Worries me about our local high-tech market.

~~~
dschobel
Go to the next HN meetup. Last time there were a few local startups looking
for people.

Off the top of my head:

<http://www.windycitizen.com/>

<http://www.craftedfun.com/>

~~~
pbh101
when is that, btw? I lost that google group in a computer somwhere.

------
mnshah
Rapleaf is hiring as well: <http://www.rapleaf.com/careers>

------
kwamenum86
Meebo is hiring <http://www.meebo.com/jobs/openings/>

------
srini
eHarmony is hiring Java Engineers.

Email me at spanguluri at that domain and I can forward to the appropriate
person.

------
eli
fiercemarkets.com is looking for a Junior PHP/Drupal developer in DC: eli-at-
fiercemarkets.com

------
neustar
neustar is hiring (better known brands are ultradns and webmetrics) - we have
around 70 open positions, most of them technical (support, ops, dev etc.)

<http://neustar.biz/careers/index.cfm>

------
dnsworks
DNSworks is "hiring" for a co-founder who loves to build infrastructure (hit
me up on email).

------
ecq
Ning is hiring

<http://about.ning.com/jobs.php>

------
c00p3r
We offer: remote support and assistance, consulting of FOSS projects. Linux,
BSD hosting, virtualization, whatever. Informix support and consulting.

cooper.spb@gmail.com

------
cmalpeli
Here is a good resource for Ruby on Rails Jobs: <http://www.RoRJobs.com>

------
jmonegro
There's already a 'jobs' section.

------
alphageek
Do u think we should have a separate thread for entry-level ?? New One like
this one.

